# 148th SuperFort



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wasn't kidding about likeing big bombers...

















It's my first biiiig all metal finish, and I chickend out on different tones for different panels..
Steve


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

woah!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks great, Steve! Whats nexxt, the B-36?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought about it, I just watched jimmy Stewart in Strategic Air Command..
I think my next big one will be 1/32 Crusader or Super sabre.

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice! Artie must have wing envy.

(not a B47?)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Untill he got used to it, he would freally freak out if I moved it around too quickly..ZOOM!

I think he hates my stunt kite more (bright colors)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker. If you want to try the different metal finishes, get some bare metal foil. you can get the chrome, ultra chrome and aluminum to give you three different looks. Back when I was doing models, I did up a P-51 and a F-86 Sabre (1/72 scale) and they came out pretty decent. however, on a big plane like that, BMF might get a little pricey though. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

